# Extreme FOC 25% who shoots near this and how are your results



## Briar (Apr 22, 2004)

I am currently shooting a setup that is about 20% FOC. Flight is good, broadheads and field points, but my arrows are super long (29.5) and my draw seems like 25.5/26), my arrows are like 4 inches past the riser at full draw. If I want to shorten them a little I am going to have to up my tip weight to around 25% to keep the same spine. I am not sure If I want to mess up a good thing, but would like to hear what others experiences are with similar FOC. Thanks Ron


----------



## Maxpetros (Nov 21, 2013)

Shorter shafts will have higher FOC with the same tip weight, so even more tip weight will probably yield an even higher FOC 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

29.5" isn't what I would consider super long, in fact arrows that short would be completely unusable for me. I built some some arrows a few years back that were about 24% FOC. I didn't get to take any game animals with them, but they bare shaft tuned and grouped very well. I had another set of arrows that were tuned perfectly to the same bow with a FOC in the 15% range. Penetration on foam targets was better with the higher FOC arrows, I know live critters shot with broadheads are much different than foam but it was the only test I got to use them on. In the end, I stuck with the arrows that were 15% FOC because they were full length and brought my point on distance in the range I prefer. The 24% FOC arrows had to be cut down to 29" to be tuned properly, they made my gaps huge and the point on distance was somewhere around 50 yards.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Ashby's definition of EFOC is 30%...

......lots of guys drinking the Koolaid on this EFOC stuff.....and I still haven't seen proof that its better.

Ashbys one study claiming better trajectory with EFOC was debunked and he has since retracted it.

Lots of discussion on it here;
http://forums.bowsite.com/TF/bgforums/thread.cfm?threadid=452362&messages=172&forum=2#4202669


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

How tall are you and what is your draw weight? 

Grant


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

I suspect the same thing Grant does!!!

I would need to know what you're using the arrows for? If it's just because you don't like the overhang I'd leave it.

Bowmania


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

Carbons? I'd be resistant to cut that short. They get stiff in a hurry.


I did some testing years ago. From 15 to about 28%. I saw change up to about 21/22% after I didn't see any benefits.


About that time I shot an indoor league with 3-D targets. Another guy and I shot about the same FOC and guys on the league did not want to pull our arrows because of the penetration difference.


----------



## enewman (Jun 5, 2007)

Beendare said:


> Ashby's definition of EFOC is 30%...
> 
> ......lots of guys drinking the Koolaid on this EFOC stuff.....and I still haven't seen proof that its better.
> 
> ...




Normal FOC = 0 percent to 12 percent
High FOC= 12 percent to 19 percent
Extreme FOC =19 percent to 30 percent
Ultra Extreme FOC = more than 30 percent


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Beendare said:


> Ashby's definition of EFOC is 30%...


How does one get an FOC of 30% on an arrow with a dynamic spine stiff enough to tune with a marginally heavy bow?


----------



## Briar (Apr 22, 2004)

grantmac said:


> How tall are you and what is your draw weight?
> 
> Grant[/QUOTE
> 
> Grant i am 5'6" and it is a 45lb bow. I shoot 27.5 with a compound


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

if they are flying well, I would leave them alone, unless you want a substantially heavier arrow.

Just to complicate it, might want to explore the draw length thing. While I know I'm not you, and I have somewhat stumpy legs, I am about your height, maybe taller by a smidge after a morning at the chiro practor, draw 27" with my compound, and 28.5" with my recurve. Just a thought anyway.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Briar said:


> grantmac said:
> 
> 
> > How tall are you and what is your draw weight?
> ...


----------



## Briar (Apr 22, 2004)

Grant you may be very correct. I am just self taught and doing what came natural. Ill have to explore this further. Ron


----------



## Alien Archery (Nov 1, 2015)

I am hitting 20%, BIG believer of FOC!


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Briar said:


> Grant you may be very correct. I am just self taught and doing what came natural. Ill have to explore this further. Ron


A single resource that I like to offer is 'Shooting the Stickbow', by anthony camera. It's not a substitute for a good instructor who can give you instant and focused feedback, but it's got a lot of good information, is easy to read, is a single volume, and is only $20.

Got a picture we can see, ideally from the side, and if you can get one, from behind, above he arrow, kind of looking over your shoulder down the arrow?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

It seems you're asking two questions:

1. Is a higher FOC good?
2. Should I shorten my arrows?

For the second question, as others have offered, I'd say no. Nothing wrong with long arrows and you may find you need the extra length. I have two or three dozen arrows in boxes that are too short for me now.

As for the first, I've had higher FOC arrows and I like them. I like a big broadhead, which demands more weight up front. I don't pursue a high FOC on its own, though. With a long draw and a modest draw weight, it's harder to get really good FOC numbers without ultra-light target arrows or an overly heavy overall arrow, and neither of those are conducive, in my case, to accurate shooting. However, I have noticed they're more forgiving when compared to a similar dynamic spine arrow that has a lower FOC. It's entirely anecdotal though, and a small difference at best.


----------



## Briar (Apr 22, 2004)

Thank you all. I can work on some photos in the next couple days. My setup is a #45lb hoyt dorado shot off a flipper rest with a Silent But Deadly 6 strand fast flight string. I have had good luck and what is seemingly very good arrow flight with an Easton 480 either bloodline or Hexx at 29.5 (stock length) 3 5 inch feathers, and 200 up front anyway you want to put in there. I have used 75 insert and 125 heads, 50 insert and 150 heads or 22 insert and 180 heads......finished weight is around 415-420 for the hex and 430-435 for the bloodline. All seem to hit where I am aiming and fly good at 20 yards which is my max and will probably stay that way. I am getting around 20% FOC with these setups. 

I started with 600 spine arrows 1916 aluminum but they were way underspined from what I was seeing...A severe tail left no matter how little tip weight I put on, down to 75. So I tried 2114 aluminum and they still shoot great with 145 tips at 29, but make a pretty darn heavy arrow for my weight (about 490 grains finished).....although I still like them.


----------



## 5 Arrow (Nov 20, 2015)

Briar said:


> I am currently shooting a setup that is about 20% FOC. Flight is good, broadheads and field points, but my arrows are super long (29.5) and my draw seems like 25.5/26), my arrows are like 4 inches past the riser at full draw. If I want to shorten them a little I am going to have to up my tip weight to around 25% to keep the same spine. I am not sure If I want to mess up a good thing, but would like to hear what others experiences are with similar FOC. Thanks Ron


Increasing point weight will also slow the arrow down.
Do you need the extra length to gap?
20% FOC for a hunting arrow is just fine.
FYI if you cannot tune your arrows within +/- 20 grain point weight using AMO arrow length you have the wrong arrow spine.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

5 Arrow said:


> Increasing point weight will also slow the arrow down.
> Do you need the extra length to gap?
> 20% FOC for a hunting arrow is just fine.
> FYI if you cannot tune your arrows within +/- 20 grain point weight using AMO arrow length you have the wrong arrow spine.


What precisely is "AMO arrow length"?


----------

